# Duyuru > Yahudi lobisi Mehdi, Mesih ve Deccal gelecek propagandası ile Hz. Muhammed'in >  Kıyametin Tarihi Belli mi? 2012'de Kıyamet Kopacak mı?

## anau



----------

